# 'Old School' Craftsmanship



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We ended up with this huge, old oak desk while moving some friends of ours last week. This thing is a BEAST! 32" X 60" *solid* oak. All drawers (dovetailed) are complete and fit well. The interesting thing is that I found a sticker attached to the bottom of the main drawer. It gives the date of completion, plus the cabinet maker, finish sander, rubbed out by, and trimmed by were all signed off and initialed in pencil. The desk was finished April 4, 1944. After a good cleaning and refinishing job...it will be my office desk. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is nice Jim.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

desk looks exactly like my teachers desk at school!


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Love the older stuff like that. I learned to do finger joints this weekend. Also made a angle jig for my table saw to help cut the angle on table legs. It's amazing what you can do with the right tools. I see a bunch of this stuff on tv early on the weekend mornings befor I can make noise then head out to the garage and try it. jigs are your friend. 

later, biggreen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

We have one just like it Jim except ours is much darker. Had it for probably 20 years. Don't recall where we got it but guessing it was a garage sale or used office furniture store. I never refinished but now that I have some room I may take a shot at giving it new life.
I'm working on learning to do dovetails for a table project I have going.


----------

